# Half Acre Farm Kidding thread



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

We have lots of babies coming soon! The girls are swollen and starting to make an udder! I cannot wait for babies 

Due Dates~

Feb 28th: Snickers, Scarlett, Emma
March 1st: Angel
March 20th: Bugaboo
March 24th: Ellie
March 27th: Sparkle
April 8th: Memily
May 28th Buttercup
no date yet for Mischief....she has been hiding her heats

here are Snickers and Scarlett two of the first due!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks like your going to be super busy pretty soon. When it comes around baby season that's the best kind of though. Good luck with kidding, your does look great.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

thank you I believe they are a little copper deficient (we have a lot of iron in our water) so they were all copper bolused last weekend... I will get more pics tomorrow Angel is as big as when she had triplets last year as a FF and she has 26 days to go! No one misses out on their dinner here!

this is Memily she isn't due until April 8th!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Yikes!!!! Oh my goodness she Is gonna be gigantic!  must be a whole herd in there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very big.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

I finally caught Mischief's heat! She had a "date" with Rebel so hopefully she will be due June 29th!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

19 days and counting until the first 4 are due....wondering if it would be too soon the give them their kidding clips so I can get a better look at their udders.....it's just been so cold here!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

10 days for Snickers, Scarlett, and Emma. 11 for Angel! Angel had trips last year as a FF and is HUGE this year I am thinking maybe quads but keep telling myself Trips so I won't be disapointed! So my mom called today and told me Angel had "dropped" I told her to just keep an eye on her and I would check when I got home...Angel looked the same to me still HUGE she is wider than she is tall at this point. but still eating and playing great! I think the kids were just repositioning..her ligs are still there not super tight but nowhere near squishy yet and vulva is swollen but not goopy or open. As much as I want babies I want healthy full term babies!:-D


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

5 days and counting! I think Angel will go early she is HUGE! Her and Snickers have a little discharge today and their ligs are getting looser, but I am not too great at checking them I always think they are gone before they are! Emma didn't show any imminent signs last year before kidding so really watching her this year, and Scarlett the FF has no idea what is happening... I wouldn't be surprised for any of them to go early but knowing my luck they will all go late! My barn cams are up and the kidding stalls are all bedded down with thick straw. CANNOT WAIT for babies!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

You are gonna be one busy person here soon. Can't wait to see pictures of them. Hmmmm your close enough so I can come up and cuddle your babies and hide one in my shirt to take home. lol. jk


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Frosty said:


> You are gonna be one busy person here soon. Can't wait to see pictures of them. Hmmmm your close enough so I can come up and cuddle your babies and hide one in my shirt to take home. lol. jk


Haha I don't think their mamas would like that! You are more than welcome to come steal some cuddles though  I cannot wait for baby goats to snuggle!

Snickers and Scarlett were moved into their kidding stalls tonight Scarlett the FF is showing some strutting of her Udder and this way I can watch her on the cam don't think they will go tonight but better safe than sorry. They will go back out with the herd tomorrow if no changes....I just hope they wait until at least tomorrow night then we have it planned that someone will be home through Sunday.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

The first picture is Scarlett and the second two are Snickers...they settled down pretty quickly Snickers looks so huge standing up against the door!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Happy kidding. Thinking pink for ya. when they start hitting the ground I will have to get your address so I can come up and cuddle them.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Thank you and that sounds good...I hope they go when I am home. glad I have a couple week break between the first and second groups I can't wait to find out how many, sexes, coat and eye colors  I made some more baby goat coats this weekend have 9 ready now


----------



## Sea2ShoreFarm (Feb 18, 2014)

Have a great kidding!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

day 145 for 3 and 144 for another...thinking Angel (due tomorrow) will go today still not sure on the others...they are all showing signs and I wouldn't be surprised for any of them...at least I am home today and this weekend...


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good luck and happy kidding


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Bet your excited!! Happy Kidding an Good Luck!!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Angel is in labor. We will have babies tonight

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh boy cannot wait to see pictures. Thinking pink and a easy delivery..


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Thank you still waiting

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those coats are adorable!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Thank you difficult night I had to retrieve all 3 Angel wasn't pushing two bucklings and a stillborn doeling one buck on mama the other in the house with my dad very weak. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the successful delivery. I hope the little guy makes it. Sorry about the doeling.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

We got some colostrum into him he is snuggling with my mom can't stand on his own yet so probably staying in the house tonight

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Will get better pictures tomorrow gonna finish cleaning up try to get some sleep in case anyone else goes

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Thank you the little black one is back out with his mom and brother. Angel is such a good mom she took him back this morning no problem! 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Well the first group went last weekend 9 healthy babies one stillborn (pictures in birth announcements) two weeks till the next group starts but they are more spread out. Bugaboo the 20th, Ellie the 24th, Sparkle the 27th, and Memily the April 8th to the 11th...Gave this group their kidding clips yesterday. a little early for Memily but she is so big I wanted to get it done before she got any bigger to stress her less. She is as wide or wider than my milk stand! Thinking she might have more than twins this year but she was large last year and had twin bucklings... guess I have to wait and see!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

This is Memily any guess on how many she is carrying??? Due April 8th-11th....


----------

